# Staffordshire Bull Terrier



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, may be an odd request, but am hoping you can help. Someone just asked me if I knew of any reputable Staffordshire Bull Terrier breeders. 

If you do, could you please let me know.

Thanks much!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's the equivalent of the AMA Breeder Listing: 

http://www.sbtca.com/final.pdf

It's put out by the parent club, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club of America. They have a code of ethics and other requirements for being members (and thus, listed on that list), so I assume they're all reputable.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My brother's Pit passed away last month (13 yrs old) he was devastated he was a great dog.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> My brother's Pit passed away last month (13 yrs old) he was devastated he was a great dog.


 
Maggie, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's Pitt. It's a terrible pain that loss.

.A couple of my friends have pits and say they are the most loving babies.

Now I'm worried though, his development (and I know this is REALLY sad), but Pits or any mix of Pit is not allowed . Made me really upset to hear that and him too.

I wonder if having a Staffordshire would be a problem . He was showing me pics, OMG they are sooooooooooo cute. 

Thanks so much again for the info.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

allheart said:


> Maggie, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's Pitt. It's a terrible pain that loss.
> 
> .A couple of my friends have pits and say they are the most loving babies.
> 
> ...



Thanks Christine. In Dade County they are outlawed he got around by saying he was a Staffie he eventually moved to Orange County (Orlando) and had no problems.

I have 2 pitts in my neighborhood which normally stay in the backyard or indoors. The two times my neighbors ran into the local neighbor police officer he just tels them to put them inside. I think they get a bad rap in general. I have been asked if Snoopy is a Pit :blink::blink::blink: Snoopy's head may be unique but nothing like a Pit's.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

"Pitbull" is a term that describes several breeds of dogs including the American Pitbull Terrier, the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Pitbull Terrier. I wouldn't risk it as a pet owner and no resposible Staffie breeder would either. If the powers that be are so ignorant that they would pass a breed ban, then they won't know the difference between a Staffie and an APBT. I wouldn't risk an American Bulldog or Boxer mix either for that matter. There have even been Jack Russell Terriers and Black Labs threatened by pitbull bans. If he has his heart set on a Staffie he needs to move or work on having the ban repealed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Here's the equivalent of the AMA Breeder Listing:
> 
> http://www.sbtca.com/final.pdf
> 
> It's put out by the parent club, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club of America. They have a code of ethics and other requirements for being members (and thus, listed on that list),* so I assume they're all reputable.*


I just want to say that this is a big assumption about any breeder list from a parent club. Yes, they have ethical guidelines that all the breeders agree to follow. But unethical people have no problem agreeing to such things and then NOT following them. 

These lists are a good starting place, but they do not take the place of good research.


----------

